# CEBU CITY | Masters Tower Cebu | 172m | 564ft | 31 fl | U/C



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> the Masters "lucky" tree


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*01/21/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hoopster21 said:


> Masters Tower


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> indeed, its the official bunk house of the Masters Tower...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

ayawkopatiri said:


> taken last night. they are now working the 1st column.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> Wet update


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> May 8 2022


----------



## jimPUNKZ (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/16/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/08/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*




























*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/22/2022








*



johnrob15 said:


> From Tsuyoshi Horigome youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> first tower crane now proudly standing


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/03/2022 - **Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/28/2022)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/03/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> a year from now matabunan na ang Keepel tower


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/12/2022 - **Cebu Landmasters*

*



































*


----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------

